# Car Key Coders



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I need my peugeot 307 car key coded. Car starts but central locking no longer works, well its a new key so its needs coded.

Was priced £25 with peugeot, will probably be over £30 if they charge to get my 4 digit code.

Is there anybody about the north that could code it apart from peugeot.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

It might just have got out of "phase" Try putting the key in the ignition (don,t start the engine, just have the ignition lights on) then press either the open or close button on the key fob. Then the door "buttons" should pop up and down. then. Hopefully you will be ok again. I take it the battery in the fob is ok.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea everything is fine. I dont think that will work as that guide only works if your central locking has stopped working. 

This is not the case for me, I have put a new circuit board into the key so the whole thing will need coded.

Problem was the little buttons on the circuit board broke, since these are put on with a machine you would never fix them.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

It does sound like you will need to get it coded now. Do you have any local car shsops that can do a bit cheaper. Maybe google " car key coders" see what it comes up with.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Rip of ****s. Even if I find a guy that will do it I still need to get peugeot to give me the 4 digit immobiliser code.

Just phoned up, they charge £20 just to give you your 4 digit code.


----------

